# Dolores and Danny



## Sandee (Jan 25, 2016)

Two 4 month old Dutch rabbits (black and white), sister and brother, came to us through adoption from the Racine WI humane soc. in late Dec. 

They are so cute and friendly. they love their new 9'X20' home. They do lots of "binkies". Was surprised how they love to climb and can jump like a kitty. They share this space with Clooky and Lukca (bonded pair). 
They especially like being up high (3,) and running up and down the Pup stairs to lay in the sun or look out the window. They have a play room equipped with two story play house, tunnels to run through. They have 4 choices for sleeping. 
They love digging in the "dirt well". the four are adjusting to each other.
clooky loves to play with them. lukca mostly avoids them. 
Each bonded pair have their own feeding area. All four are using their litter boxes totally.

they also have a 7 year old, Mom, and Grandpa and Grandma to love them and give them lots of attention. 

what wonderful little bunnies.


----------

